# Random Grabbag of Sae



## Saeria (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a preference for java-painting fantasyscapes but more tradional media isnt lost on me.


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, your work is really good. Quite original, and I dig that Santa creature.


----------



## tepelus (Jan 26, 2013)

Santa Cthulhu. lol! Nice work! I really like the third one.


----------



## Circadian (Jan 26, 2013)

These pictures are so cool!  I especially _love _the first one.

~Circe


----------



## vangoghsear (Jan 27, 2013)

Very reminiscent of the Yes album covers, but still original.  Love the first one.  Good work.


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 20, 2013)

I think the first picture is great, but my favourite is the third. 

How do you do these?

If you are doing another could you save the stages and then put them into a thread so that we could get an idea of what is involved.


----------

